# Solomon Kane



## The Grumpy Celt (Dec 17, 2007)

A Solomon Kane movie is in the works.

http://weirdtales.net/wordpress/2007/11/27/solomon-kane-a-weird-tales-legend/#more-44

And 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Solomon_Kane


----------



## Darkwolf71 (Dec 17, 2007)

This... makes me happy. 


I remember hearing about this before, but I had forgotten.


----------



## Emirikol (Dec 19, 2007)

Ugh.  It's time for all the REH fans to start their build-up to disappointment 

jh


----------



## David Howery (Dec 19, 2007)

Emirikol said:
			
		

> Ugh.  It's time for all the REH fans to start their build-up to disappointment
> 
> jh



what, you don't think it will be a cinematic masterpiece like the Kull movie?


----------



## Darkwolf71 (Dec 19, 2007)

David Howery said:
			
		

> what, you don't think it will be a cinematic masterpiece like the Kull movie?



I like to think that we have moved beyond that.


----------



## Emirikol (Dec 19, 2007)

Sure..now we can have a weak "sci-fi original" storyline with really great graphics.

The stories for all these movies still lag so far behind the cinematics, it's just sad.  I'm not optimistic for two reasons:  1) little known stories, 2) needs more cowbell 

jh


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm just hoping it wont be a Van Helsing rip-off


----------



## Odhanan (Dec 19, 2007)

I'm speechless. Pure awesomeness.

I just hope they don't butcher it...

James Purefoy is a good actor. We'll see.


----------



## Klaus (Dec 20, 2007)

David Howery said:
			
		

> what, you don't think it will be a cinematic masterpiece like the Kull movie?



 Hey. At least Kull was a perfect translation of those Savage Sword of Conan comics Marvel put out back in the day. I half expected John Buscema to draw the poster.


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Dec 20, 2007)

David Howery said:
			
		

> what, you don't think it will be a cinematic masterpiece like the Kull movie?



Uwe Bolle directing Carrot Top as Solomon Kane.....

The Auld Grump, there - with that image in your mind you won't be disappointed by what does come out...


----------



## David Howery (Dec 20, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Hey. At least Kull was a perfect translation of those Savage Sword of Conan comics Marvel put out back in the day. I half expected John Buscema to draw the poster.



was it?  All I really remember about it was being distracted by Tia Carrerra.....


----------



## Klaus (Dec 20, 2007)

David Howery said:
			
		

> was it?  All I really remember about it was being distracted by Tia Carrerra.....



 And Karina Lombard.

But yeah, it was very Marvel-comics-esque.


----------



## David Howery (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm curious as to just what kind of movie SK is going to be.  The SK stories were about 1/3 adventure/non-weird stories set in Europe, 1/3 weird stories set in Europe, and 1/3 weird stories set in Africa.... wonder which they're going to do....


----------



## Klaus (Dec 20, 2007)

Solomon Kane will be like "Van Helsing", but actually be good.


----------



## Mouseferatu (Dec 25, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> Solomon Kane will be like "Van Helsing", but actually be good.




So in other words, nothing like "Van Helsing"?


----------



## Klaus (Dec 25, 2007)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> So in other words, nothing like "Van Helsing"?



 No, no.

Kane's HAT will look like Van Helsing.

And one can only hope Kate Beckinsale plays a succubus or something.


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Dec 25, 2007)

Mouseferatu said:
			
		

> So in other words, nothing like "Van Helsing"?




You get a  "ka ching" point.

I don't know anything about the outfit making this flick. What else have they done?


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 27, 2007)

Here is the IMDb entry for the movie...

http://us.imdb.com/title/tt0970452/


----------



## Knightfall (Dec 27, 2007)

And here's the first movie poster for Solomon Kane...


----------



## Klaus (Dec 28, 2007)

That does rock a fair ammount.

I wanna play that!


----------



## WhatGravitas (Dec 28, 2007)

Knightfall1972 said:
			
		

> And here's the first movie poster for Solomon Kane...



Well, that looks _a lot_ like Van Helsing in good! Now, they only have to pull it off! 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Fast Learner (Dec 28, 2007)

Oof, the previous work of the direcotr/screenwriter doesn't look so promising. And to think I was all excited because I'm currently playing in a Solomon Kane game.


----------



## trancejeremy (Dec 28, 2007)

Ooooh, James Purefoy.  He's in one of my favorite movies, George and the Dragon.

Anyway, looking at the director/writers other stuff @ IMDB, they have pretty decent ratings for low budget movies.  One is 5.8, the other 6.3. Over there, pretty much everything over a 5 is decent.


----------



## Tonguez (Dec 28, 2007)

Klaus said:
			
		

> That does rock a fair ammount.
> 
> I wanna play that!




I already have

pretty much every human character I play is inspired by Solomon Kane...


----------



## Rhuvein (Jan 5, 2008)

I'd like to see this happen. Hopefully they can make a decent movie!


----------



## TheAuldGrump (Jan 6, 2008)

Solomon Kane is the reason that I tend to play Witch Hunters in Mordheim. 

I am _so_ looking forward to this movie!

The Auld Grump


----------

